# Downtown Deco buildings in G scale



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Reading about Burl Rice's Imperial Hotel made me think about how realistic the cast resin buildings are after painting and weathering. Some years back Downtown Deco released a limited number of kits for G scale. I picked up the "Pawn Shop" kit, and it has been through several variations of paint jobs. 

If you visit the site now, Downtown Deco has no mention of the G scale kits. Does anyone know if these kits are still floating around? Just curious. My guess is they all ended up on layouts somewhere. 

Paul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

DD stopped making kits for G, guess they just wernt cost effective in the long run. Probably a few out out thee still, maybe on ebay, they were nice kits! I have the Bakery kit out in the garage somewhere.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The proprietor of DD actually posted here a few times a few years back seeking opinions on what direction to take. He ultimately drew the conclusion that there was little agreement among large scalers on what sort of building they would buy, there was a diversity of scales with some strong adherents to each and lastly and most conclusively, sales were slow on the kits he produced. As a result he said at the time he did not intend to make more. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad, but I dont blame him, as a kit maker of structures he's in a no-win situation. If he made the kits 1/20 scale, he gets flak from the 1/22.5 thru 1/32 scale crowd, 1/29 and the other scales would cry foul, split the difference and make them 1/24 and EVERYONE would groan... 

I think the best idea would be for someone to just print a materials list and a set of plans, that could be xeroxed to your chosen scale, ala the GR Ted Stinson's plan sets. but then some would complain about having to enlarge or shrink it....just like they do with the GR plansets. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

That's somewhat discouraging. I met a guy in town who's been making kits in O scale for several years and they sell very well on ebay and in train shops http://www.granvillebuildings.net He's had some requests for G scale, so he put together a kit for a "Seed and Sack Warehouse" based on his O scale model. He made two, one completed and one in kit form, and listed them on ebay. I bought both. When I realized he lived close by I contacted him and had a chance to meet Joe Douglas. Joe would like to make more kits for G scale and plans to test the waters out. The problem is he's running into the same issues over scale. He made the first kit in 1/24, for obvious ease of design and the predominance in the diecast market. On my layout that's not a problem, particularly since you can't judge size easily on a warehouse. 
It seems the lack of agreement over scale keeps potential manufacturers from even bothering with large scale. I realized from the start I would be boxed in, so I decided not to fixate on one size. Thus, I have buildings and structures from 1/20 to 1/32. If you put 1/32 at the back of a scene it creates a forced perspective of distance. It's tricky to do on an indoor layout, but I don't see any reason not to use this in a garden layout. It's not like those flowers and trees are close to scale. " border=0> 
Paul


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Downtown Deco does make some really nice looking kits. Unfortunately his largescale offerings were not recommended for outdoors. He honestly said that himself when I inquired about one of his kits. In an already slim market (i.e. largescale with its multiple scales and limited market for expensive craftsman kits) structure kits suitable primarily for indoors only limited his market even more. Unlike a piece of rolling stock that's normally not left outside a large number of structures are. A smallish RR that's only set up for display on special occasions might be able to bring buildings in and out regularly but I know if I had to drag not only trains but every structure as well that there'd be very few run sessions with any kind of background buildings.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine has stayed inside for that reason. Downtown Deco uses Hydrocal, which is a hard casting plaster. Granville buildings is using what Joe called "raw plastic". The completed warehouse model is signed and numbered by Joe, so I plan to keep it inside. The second kit I will build and put out on the layout. I'll have to check and see what Burl Rice uses, since his hotel is obviously not intended to come inside. 

Paul


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
Most everything has been said about Downtown Deco's entry into 1:20.3 but I will still put in my 2 cents worth. 

Randy introduced his 1:20 line with the Pawn Shop. This was a very nicly detailed brick and stone building with lots of information about painting, staining, and detailing. The faults I found with the kit were his choice of material, Plaster, and the size of the building, 12X15 scale feet. I ordered and built one because I had a spot where it would be usable. Later when they didn't sell he blew them out at less then half price (I bought two more) and said he would produce no more in large scale. 

I didn't really have a place for the two additional kits so they sat for several years until somebody just had to have them and I passed them along. 

If memory serves, Randy entered the 1:20 market a second time with another product or two. These were cast in cement so were suitable for outdoor use but the same problem (for me)existed they were of very,very, small prototypes. Afterall a 12 X 15 room for a pawn shop is not going to be able to display very many bicycles, guitars, and Bowflex gyms. 

I think it is unfortunate that he could not hit the market better as he produces excellent products in the smaller scales. 

Just my thoughts. 
Rick Marty


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

The amount of raw materials necessary for a large scale kit really drives up the expenses for these guys. I understand better after checking some prices. For example, the Magic Sculp I would like to try runs $120 for 20 lbs. 

I've repainted the Pawn Shop several times for temp usage. The small footprint works better for a tiny grocery or news shop, but more important it fits on my shelf. I enjoy the Downtown Deco site just for the pictures of the smaller scale models. If you haven't seen it, the "Kitty Corner" is hilarious. Not exactly appropriate for my layout. Besides, the better half of the Village Council would probably block it with new zoning laws.  

Paul


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Does anyone know if these kits are still floating around? Just curious." 
A couple months back a local shop still had the two story kit ! 
At the dollar being asked, it maybe a shelf queen for a while. BUT it maybe negotiable ..... 
I'll try to drop by in the next couple wks. to note the p/n and asking price ! 
later, 

doug 
southwest Canada


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Doug, 

That is a problem with most of the G scale stock at the local train stores. It's likely been there a long time. I visited a shop today and talked a while, but everything on the shelf in G was full retail. They don't keep much large scale as it takes up space and turns over slow. No surprise when the cheapest item was a boxcar at $100. 

Paul


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Out shopping today (second day of may showers) so swung by the neighbourhood train shop .... 

p/n DD3003(hydrocal) BlueMoonSaloon $135 cdn 

On the DD label there was a p/n dd3002 mentioned, which is the other material composition offered of that structure. 

doug c


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought the Blue Moon Saloon kit about 4 years ago - and got the concrete version. 

It hasn't held up that well. 









I'm not sure if it's the material, or maybe the squirrels taking tasting samples. 


















It is a tiny building. I'm not sure I'd call it 1:20.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Pay dem squirrels off before trapping them, for doing a real-weathered look  

To bring some shine back to it and enhanced protection, I would spray it with some of Krylons UV clear protector. I used to spray my bldgs and other exterior 'creations' with dullcoat before i heard of this product ! 

doug c


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Doug, 

Thanks for checking. At full price I'm not surprised its still on the shelf. I got mine at fire sale prices. Too bad its the hydrocal, since I don't have space for more buildings inside. 

Bruce, 

The Blue Moon is not much different from the Pawn Shop. Hard to tell if it's squirrel damage from the picture. 

For better or worse, I have an abundance of gray squirrels. Last year they chewed giant holes in my heavy duty plastic trash cans. Usually you can tell the squirrel damage from the scrape marks made by their teeth. We picked up two kittens last summer and they now rule over the village. I call the male Catzilla, as he has rid the Village of all the other "monsters". He started with the giant frogs, skinks, and snakes. Then he cleared out all the mice and voles. Now he's working on the squirrels. I found two dead squirrels in the Village within the last week. Occasionally some of the "people" of the Village are attacked by Catzilla, but for the most part he leaves them alone. 

Paul


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirrels seem to eat strange stuff. Of course, I never SAW them do this, but they are prime suspects.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

That definitely looks like squirrels trying to sabotage the railroad.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you have a glad hand or two dragging a bit?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's either squirrels, or teenagers. Having one in my house there's nothing Id put past them


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that a seed or nut fell between the ties, and onto that supporting post, and they really wanted to get at it!! 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------

